# Nikon D5300, now shipping



## Aglet (Nov 14, 2013)

Once again, evolutionary improvements on an already good Nikon consumer series body leave competitors behind in many metrics.. and price.

One of these is on my xmas list. 2 more if it performs really well.

They seem to have changed the grip to body spacing a little from previous models, I hope it's still comfortable to hold like the 5100/5200. 
WiFi and GPS abilities, + 1080P at 60fps will be features useful to some.


----------

